# How do you carry your firearm in your vehicle while hunting?



## ac700wildcat (Oct 30, 2006)

I've been looking around for a solution to carrying and protecting rifles/shotguns while hunting. I know a lot of people that just lay them on there seat with the barrel on the floor. I have done this, but you never know when you are going to get something in your barrel and not know it. I've also carried my gun case in the pickup but that seems to get in the way.

I've had one of the mountable racks in my rear window, but that just lets people people know there is an expensive rifle in an unattended vehicle when you are out in the field. I know someone who has used something like this: http://www.cabelas.com/cabelas/en/templ ... 20121&rid= but that also is kinda out there for everyone to see and my pickup is a manual, so there would be nowhere to mount it.

Anyone used something like the rifle-it gun rack or one of the overhead gun racks? I also saw they make some that hang on the back of your seat. Some of these are racks and some are more of a pouch to hold your rifles in.


----------



## People (Jan 17, 2005)

My Grandpa uses one of the units that go where the sun shades are. I think you have to take them off then mount the rack. Then just to attach the sun shades and you are golden.

I personaly just set them in the back seat then grab them when I get out.


----------



## Bernie P. (Sep 25, 2008)

My Toyota PU has bucket seats so I just set the butt on the floor with the barrel tucked in between the seat backs.If I must leave the gun in the truck I cover it over with the pile of crap on hand behind the seat.I always have stuff like rain gear,etc back there I can use just in case.


----------



## omegax (Oct 25, 2006)

I have one of those flip-up racks that mounts to the arm-rest or center-console. Granted, that does leave the muzzle on the floor. I think you're right to be concerned it, but a guy could always put a little electrical tape on the muzzle of his rifle, if he's too worried about getting something in there.


----------



## ac700wildcat (Oct 30, 2006)

I was just checkin out the cabela's website some more and found something that I think will work for my situation. http://www.cabelas.com/cabelas/en/templ ... stid=88246 Anyone use one??

My pickup is a reg cab with a manual transmission, so I don' t have the option to lay my guns on the back seat or put in one of the racks that mount in the center. Plus my seat is a bench seat, so theres no wedging the rifle between the seats. This thing looks like a good idea. It should conceal an extra rifle and shotgun nicely. The rifle-it only holds one rifle and from reading reviews, it block a portion of your view through the windshield.


----------



## iwantabuggy (Feb 15, 2005)

ac700wildcat said:


> I was just checkin out the cabela's website some more and found something that I think will work for my situation. http://www.cabelas.com/cabelas/en/templ ... stid=88246 Anyone use one??
> 
> My pickup is a reg cab with a manual transmission, so I don' t have the option to lay my guns on the back seat or put in one of the racks that mount in the center. Plus my seat is a bench seat, so theres no wedging the rifle between the seats. This thing looks like a good idea. It should conceal an extra rifle and shotgun nicely. The rifle-it only holds one rifle and from reading reviews, it block a portion of your view through the windshield.


I've seen those before. Seems like a good way to go to me, but I use something like this: http://www.cabelas.com/cabelas/en/templ ... hasJS=true


----------



## Hunter_58346 (May 22, 2003)

Gerrells in Devils Lake has those behind the seat holders for you


----------



## duckmander (Aug 25, 2008)

A two gun hard case for rifles either in the back seat or in the bed of the truck.

A soft gun case for shotgun. (floating style)


----------



## gunattic (Jan 9, 2005)

because of the great importance of the muzzle for accuracy, it's tough to see someone get in a vehicle and put the muzzle down.. I would never, and I tell them that. The floor in my vehicle would never be clean enough or carpeted enough to feel good about hauling muzzle down. One little nick at the muzzle, gas comes off the base of the bullet a little uneven, and tada, a miss.


----------



## maximini14 (Dec 19, 2007)

I've used the shelf type rack that attaches to the sunshade mounts on my old 87 Chev pickup. Keeps the rifle close at hand for quick action when needed.

However my 02 Silverado has that overhead console which would probably interfere for the visor mount unit.

For my Silverado, I went with the nylon "hang off the head rest" model which seems to give the rifles ample protection in rough ridin, and fairly quick to deploy, with out being real obvious to the public.

I tried the rear window units in the past, but had it fall apart in rugged country 4 wheelin and got a rifle barrel cracked against the back of my head-ouch!



> If you can't stand behind our troops, do us all a favor and stand in front of them!


----------



## RiverRob (Jul 24, 2007)

gunattic said:


> because of the great importance of the muzzle for accuracy, it's tough to see someone get in a vehicle and put the muzzle down.. I would never, and I tell them that. The floor in my vehicle would never be clean enough or carpeted enough to feel good about hauling muzzle down. One little nick at the muzzle, gas comes off the base of the bullet a little uneven, and tada, a miss.


2nd that...would never put muzzle down.


----------



## trentmx_05 (Apr 16, 2008)

omegax

Do you remember where you purchased the unit that goes on your center counsel?...I've seen these before and they keep your guns handy and out of the way, but I haven't been able to find one at any of the bigger stores.


----------



## MN goose killa (Sep 19, 2008)

mine is usually loaded and sitting in my lap.


----------



## 223 widow maker (Nov 26, 2008)

duh in your hand loaded haha jk. probley in a case! :withstupid:


----------



## StretchNM (Dec 22, 2008)

ac700wildcat said:


> ..........
> My pickup is a reg cab with a manual transmission, so I don' t have the option to lay my guns on the back seat or put in one of the racks that mount in the center. Plus my seat is a bench seat, so theres no wedging the rifle between the seats. ......


In the late 70's I had a Ford F100 with a bench seat, std cab. I bought a seatcovr from White's or Western Auto that has a tunnel-like pocket that hangs down along the front of the seat - under your legs. I'd put my shotgun in there when bird hunting. When you get out, you just slide the rifle out too.

I don;t know if they still have those or sell them. It's the best thing I can think of for a bench seat std cab.

Second best would be hanging from the back of the seat, stock behind your back and barrel pointed to passenger side. When you get out, just tilt the seatback forward and slide the rifle out.

ON EDIT: Come to think of it, you could make either of those mentioned without too much trouble.


----------



## varmit b gone (Jan 31, 2008)

gunattic said:


> because of the great importance of the muzzle for accuracy, it's tough to see someone get in a vehicle and put the muzzle down.. I would never, and I tell them that. The floor in my vehicle would never be clean enough or carpeted enough to feel good about hauling muzzle down. One little nick at the muzzle, gas comes off the base of the bullet a little uneven, and tada, a miss.


I see what you mean, but I know many a succsesful hunter who carry their rifles like that full time, and missing for them just dosen't happen.


----------



## MossyMO (Feb 12, 2004)

I have the flip up holder that mounts to the center armrest, the muzzle of the rifle sits on the hump in the center of the pickup. Found mine at Scheels for $35 if I remember right.

My front bench seat is 60/40, and the butt of my shotgun lays in the crease between the seats with the muzzle to the floor.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

I don't like condensation on my rifle or scope lenses. You can have a full magazine here in North Dakota, so I normally carry mine with the magazine full, but in the case zipped up. Most often in the tool box in back of my pickup. I buy a very good tool box, and that's all it gets used for. It's clean and dust free. Sure it might have a walking stick, a set of shooting sticks, ammo, even camo clothing, but there are no greasy wrenches or tools in the box. 
My tool box is thick welded aluminum with a double lock. I think my firearms are safer in there than in the pickup. It's nearly a gun safe, but they are a little expensive.


----------



## Ron Gilmore (Jan 7, 2003)

I bought a gun buddy a few years back that is designed to carry a rifle or shotgun between the seats. It has a protective guard for the muzzle that Velcro to the carpet and a V rest for the stock that either goes on the seat or counsel. It will hold two guns. Works great, protects the muzzle from nicks as well as dirt. Secures them as well on rough trails so they do not bang into each other etc....


----------

